# Welche middleware?



## filth_ (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich programmiere schon seit einiger Zeit in Java - jetzt wollte ich mal etwas grafisch anspruchsvolleres ausprobieren.
Zum Einstieg habe ich mir überlegt einen xxx - Klon mit einem Kumpel zu schreiben.

Welche Middleware eignet sich am besten für so etwas? Also 2D reicht erstmal völlig. Eigentlich braucht man ja lediglich Bewegung und CollisionControll, oder?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## filth_ (24. Apr 2008)

ups - ich meinte natürlich Tetris-Clon


----------



## Evil-Devil (24. Apr 2008)

Für 2D reicht eigentlich Java2D und SWING.


----------



## filth_ (24. Apr 2008)

achso, ich hatte gedacht, dass es evtl sinn macht

genuts
https://genuts.dev.java.net/ 

oder ähnliches zu verwenden. Hatte das in dem Sticky-Thread gefunden.


----------



## Evil-Devil (24. Apr 2008)

Was du letzten Endes nutzt ist dir überlassen. Du könntest auch LWJGL/JOGL/J3D für eine 2D Anwendung nutzen


----------



## The_S (24. Apr 2008)

Vorallem Tetris lässt sich sehr einfach nur mit Java2D erledigen.


----------



## filth (24. Apr 2008)

Hey,

wir haben uns kurzfristig umentschieden und wollen nun doch einen einfachen 2d Shooter probieren.
Im Prinzip sowas, was hier:
http://java.dnsalias.com/downloads/Shooter.zip

gezeigt wird. Wir wollen dazu auch dann das GAGE Framework verwenden. Ich habe mich auch gleich mal hier registriert, da bestimmt eh Fragen aufkommen werden.  
Also: Hallo zusammen.

Gruß
Alex


----------

